# end grain cutting boards through the thickness planer...



## indplswoodworking (Feb 14, 2012)

Hello everybody this is Gary from Indianapolis..

I am putting together an end grain cutting board and I am planning on running it through the thickness planer. I have read and watched many articles about the pro and cons of doing this. I am posting this question to get advice from other woodworkers about doing this. Please tell me about your experience!!

This is my pattern


----------



## EPJartisan (Nov 4, 2009)

Been no problem if your blades are sharp.. I helped a fellow woodworker get a board flat after a challenging glue up. ... keep on mind that some woods can tear a bit harder and leave furring which needs to be sanded, and it can help to tape on a sacrificial board to stop the back edge from breaking. If your board is un-even double stick tape it to a sled of melamine to flatten one side first.


----------



## rrww (Aug 12, 2012)

It can be done - but I wouldn't do it. Be prepared for blowout around the edges. Stay clear of the in and out feeds.

Do you have anyone with a thickness sander that can help you.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

I assume you've seen this? http://www.thewoodwhisperer.com/articles/end-grain-through-the-planer/


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

Yup, they told me that with my new Laguna Shear Tech Jointer I could joint anything even end grain! Of course I had to try it, I did stand out of the line of fire, bounced of the ceiling and wall and a change of underwear was in order!


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

I wouldn't do it. Too big a chance to wreck all the work you have put into that board (and maybe wreck your planer as well).

If you don't have a drum sander, find a cabinet shop with a wide belt or drum sander and have them flatten it. Money well spent!


----------



## English (May 10, 2014)

You can have problems using a drum sander too. I had an end grain cutting board fly out of 5 hp double drum sander and bury its self into a sheet rock wall. Glue build up from the cutting board caused the drum to grab the cutting board and throw it out. I am glad I had moved around the machine. I guess I didn't scrap off enough of the squeeze out be fore sanding so be careful.


----------



## Mip (Sep 16, 2012)

I just happened to finish up my end grain cutting board today and I did not send it through the planer. All that time and effort gluing it together and I did not want to blow it up at the last minute. I do have access to a shopbot and I had help programming it to to shave a small amount off both faces, kind of like a router jig for planing wide boards. It's just not worth taking a chance with a planer.


----------



## diverlloyd (Apr 25, 2013)

Glue sacrificial wood along the all the edges. Check out mtm wood working on YouTube he puts his through the planer and drum sander. If he would put his boards through I would try it to but I hand plane so there you go. Either way it is a learning experience and at the cost of a cutting board a cheap one if things go wrong.


----------



## freddy1962 (Feb 27, 2014)

I don't think I'd do it. Planers aren't really designed for that. A lot going on there. 3 blades spinning, cross-cutting different species all together, a lot of glue… It would be interesting to watch someone else do it though.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

I would use my belt sander!
Rub some chalk on board, sand to find the high/low spots,repeat until satisfied!
Much safer for both me and the cutting board, and less chance of destroying the cutting board.


----------



## Sanding2day (May 6, 2013)

Not overly experienced but given the two I have made and sent through the planer one worked without issue and the other broke out a few squares from one corner which required a re glue. All in all I would do it again to save the time on sanding given that I do not have a thickness sander. Like Diverlloyd's suggestion given that would have prevented the issue I had with the one… Looks like it will be one pretty board you've got going


----------



## indplswoodworking (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks to everyone that posted a comment. I read every comment and enjoyed all the various points of views and perspectives. The subject of tool vs craftsman comes up frequently in my life and this is just another example. Just so everyone is clear I just have a hobby grade thickness planer but the following update shows my experience with the project. Check it out!!

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/103926


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

I think everyone knows it works most of the time, perhaps even the vast majority of the time. It's the consequences to project, machine, and operator when it doesn't. Hope it doesn't come back to bite you.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

I would not put end grain of any type through my planer.
Nuff said!
Bill


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

Looking at the picture, it doesnt look like end grain. Looks like lots of pieces with side grain showing. If so, as long as all the pieces are running the same direction then you can do it no problem. As far as end grain goes, ever send a board thru with a knot. Hear how it struggles with the knot, now imagine a knot that is 12" wide.


----------



## Sawdust4Blood (Feb 16, 2010)

I'd put this in the same category as using a push stick on the table saw. Sure, 99 times out of 100 you can push that little piece of wood clear with your fingers and nothing happens. But the one time it goes wrong, your new nickname is Lefty. Not worth the chance and I'm a guy who really hates sanding.


----------



## indplswoodworking (Feb 14, 2012)

Agreed! Woodworking is just inherently dangerous. I think if you do any process 100 times in a row you will experience an increased exposure to injury or equipment not cooperating. The main point I wanted to make is with the proper technique and a little luck most operations can be achieved whether you have a Powermatic or Porter Cable. Accidents normally happen when we are not paying attention or rushing the procedure. Thank God I still have all TEN. Ironically enough the most severe injury I have every received is I sliced my finger open on my tape measure. It got bumped off the table and I lunged for it. It is a precision instrument. The only part I was able to grab was the blade. Ouch. Anyway , thanks for all the great feedback.

I just put some board butter on it:
\


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

End grain through a planer-accidents happen because it's inherently unsafe (doing something the machinery was not designed for), not only because of rushing or not paying attention. It's more like freehand cutting on a table saw.


----------



## paxorion (Oct 19, 2012)

I'll add to the "word of caution" discussion and say that one successful run doesn't mean it will always be successful. The physics behind the cutting action means it will only really work if the planer knives are sharp, and the stress placed on the wood won't cause it to act funny midway through the operation. For my first cutting board, I used a hand plane and it was quite a workout.


----------



## wunderaa (May 15, 2012)

Over 100 end grain boards of all types made and all put through the planer without incident.

Precautions taken:
-Remove surface glue first!
-Ensure flat surface goes through on bottom first
-No flat surface? Attach to a board and shim flat
-Very small passes
-Chamfer trailing edge or attach sacrificial board
-Enjoy!


----------

